# Lightroom 4.1 Release Candidate is now available for download



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2012)

Lightroom 4.1RC, with performance fixes, point curve restoration and Canon 5dMk3 support is now live 

You can read more at http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/03/lightroom-4-1-now-available-on-adobe-labs.html

And then download it from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-1/


----------



## mhilbush (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, no!  If I install this, there's no longer an obstacle to getting a 5d Mk3.  Decisions, decisions...

Mark


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 29, 2012)

Got it downloaded & installed with no problems.
On a few test runs, so far so good.
On photos I already had loaded into the catalog, it seemed a bit faster on my pc, though I had no real big issues before.


----------



## keithz829 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm curious, are there any issues installing 4.1RC over LR4, or is 4.1RC a separate install putting an additional LR4 icon on the desktop?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 30, 2012)

LR4.1RC installs over LR4.0 without complaint (Just like an upgrade from LR3.5 to LR3.6).   Watch out however, because this is not the final release of LR4.1.  In the past (like with LR4b) you needed to uninstall the test application before installing the production version. I'm not sure if this will be the case going from LR4.1RC to LR4.1.  Perhaps someone closer to Adobe can comment.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2012)

RC to final doesn't usually need uninstalling before upgrading to the final, unlike a beta, so you should be fine.


----------



## Winston (Mar 30, 2012)

How do I post bug reports? Clicking "submit a bug report" on the Adobe Labs page takes you to a read only "Community-powered support for Photoshop Family" page.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 30, 2012)

Winston said:


> How do I post bug reports? Clicking "submit a bug report" on the Adobe Labs page takes you to a read only "Community-powered support for Photoshop Family" page.


You have arrived at the right spot. Just click on the tab with the red triangle marked "Report a problem"


----------



## Winston (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't see anything like that.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 30, 2012)

Here it is:


which is on the page linked.


----------



## Winston (Mar 30, 2012)

???

Notice that I am signed in.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2012)

Click on Photoshop Family link at the top of that page, to go back a page. The new problem box is on the main page, not the Lightroom subpage. I know it's confusing!!


----------



## Winston (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks everybody.

Victoria, it's not confusing, it's just plain wrong.


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 31, 2012)

Can anybody that in fact had the lag issue confirm that this fixes the problem?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 31, 2012)

I have several issues with 4.1RC, thought id pass them on in case anyone else has these issues.

Command + Z no longer undoes the last adjustment.
Using quick develop in Grid View with all images selected and clicking the WB warmer button once, many images were then set with the WB sliders hard left so looked very green !
While background jobs like sync settings run, I can no longer continue working as there is no image on the screen until the update finishes.
The import dialog came up twice for no apparent reason.
Thumbnails are taking ages to update.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 31, 2012)

Another issue....  LR complains the file is offline after an import. The file is clearly there and "show in finder" picks it up. Deleting the image also deletes the file.


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 31, 2012)

Great, so they broke it, and then broke it some more.
Why didn't I keep the cash and put it towards a Wacom...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 31, 2012)

sizzlingbadger said:


> I have several issues with 4.1RC, thought id pass them on in case anyone else has these issues.
> 
> Command + Z no longer undoes the last adjustment.
> Using quick develop in Grid View with all images selected and clicking the WB warmer button once, many images were then set with the WB sliders hard left so looked very green !
> ...



Nik, can't replicate your first two issues on my Win7 system. Ctrl-Z works as it's supposed to, and no issues using WB warmer in QD on multiple selections.
Haven't tried to Sync Settings yet, will have a go later.

Also not come across either of the Import problems.

But can confirm thumbnail updates seem to take a while, compared to LR3.


----------



## donoreo (Mar 31, 2012)

sizzlingbadger said:


> I have several issues with 4.1RC, thought id pass them on in case anyone else has these issues.
> 
> Command + Z no longer undoes the last adjustment.
> Using quick develop in Grid View with all images selected and clicking the WB warmer button once, many images were then set with the WB sliders hard left so looked very green !
> ...


I hope these are all reported!  Rather annoying some of those are!


----------



## ukbrown (Mar 31, 2012)

Just tried it 5 mins, Auto seems better or am i imagining it.


----------



## wblink (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok.

I have installed 4.1RC over my 4.0 (update).
I want tot go back to 4.0, but the installer tells me "error lightroom.exe hasn't been marked for installation" Huh? 

How can I go back????


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 31, 2012)

Uninstall LR4.1RC, then reinstall LR4.0. If you haven't kept the original 4.0 download, you'll need to re-download.


----------



## mdrdsr (Mar 31, 2012)

Just installed 4.1RC over 4.0. Performance is better, but still a disappointment. I am using a 2nd Monitor, as I have for years. Hope Adobe gets everything fixed soon and release 4.1. Also, the fan is not spinning up to high RPM like it was before. Progress...


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 31, 2012)

TNG said:


> Nik, can't replicate your first two issues on my Win7 system. Ctrl-Z works as it's supposed to, and no issues using WB warmer in QD on multiple selections.
> Haven't tried to Sync Settings yet, will have a go later.
> 
> Also not come across either of the Import problems.
> ...




command Z  seems to have fixed itself now. Yesterday it was undoing the update to the history but not the actual adjustment, very odd.
The Quick Develop and Import screen haven't played up either today.

The background jobs still lock me out though.

I was doing a lot of adjustments to about 140 selected images yesterday and I think LR was getting behind syncing and I'm wondering if that just got into a mess. It seems pretty sluggish when changing the WB or Camera Profile on 140 images, that used to be very quick in LR3.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, it's so turgid updating the thumbnails that I wouldn't be at all surprised if it got itself into a mess. Definitely quicker in LR3.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2012)

Lightroom 4.1RC, with performance fixes, point curve restoration and Canon 5dMk3 support is now live 

You can read more at http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/03/lightroom-4-1-now-available-on-adobe-labs.html

And then download it from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-1/


----------



## LumixUser (Mar 31, 2012)

donoreo said:


> I hope these are all reported!  Rather annoying some of those are!



They may not occur on every system. So, better to test it, before posting.


----------



## frdjohns (Apr 1, 2012)

I purchased but have held off installing LR4 because of all of the reported issues.  With the RC now being out, I want to go ahead and install it.  I have already downloaded 4.1 RC to my hard drive.  Can anyone tell me if I can just install LR 4.1RC and use the key that came with my LR4 disk, or do I have to install LR4 first, and then run LR4.1RC?

Also - are there any special considerations or things to think about when upgrading from LR3.6 to LR4?  I looked for a post, but may have missed it.  If there is already a thread on this, I'd appreciate being pointed to it.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Fred, yes, you should be able to enter your serial number.  No need to install 4.0 first.

Pointers to bear in mind - LR will create a copy of your catalog to upgrade, so your LR3 one will be untouched.  Don't try to update all of your existing photos to PV2012 - just update new or unprocessed ones.  If you used flags in collections, they won't show up but you can find them again by right-clicking on the collection.  Flags are now global, just like star ratings and labels.  I think that's it!


----------



## frdjohns (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Victoria, I appreciate the help.  Now I have another question for you  (or whoever may know).  I installed LR 4.1 RC as described above without first installing my copy of LR4.  Everything went fine, except that it never did ask for my key.  When I tried to register the program (which is where I expected to have to enter the serial number), the register option in the menu is grayed out.  Is this because it is a release candidate?  Will I have to wait until the version is finalized to be able to register my copy?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes this is probably a correct assumption.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 2, 2012)

4.1RC works mostly fine for me, but one maybe bug.

Can anyone else confirm if you are having this problem (and was it in 4.0 released?  I was foolish and de-installed when 4.1RC seemed to work well).

Edit an image (say image #1 in a library).  Navigate to the next image (I use the right arrow) .  Use "Paste Settings from previous".  When I do not, nothing happens to the image (it does show up in the history)

If from Develop mode on #1 I do a COPY (select all), and then right arrow to develop mode on #2, and do a PASTE, nothing happens again (other than another entry in the history).

On the other hand if I am on the Library display instead of Develop, and PASTE the copied image, or SYNCH, it works just fine.

Is this happening to others?   Was it in 4.0, or a new problem I just never noticed there?

PS. Performance with a secondary monitor in develop mode is MUCH better.  Not good, but MUCH better.


----------



## frdjohns (Apr 2, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Yes this is probably a correct assumption.



Thanks Cletus - just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something obvious.  However, if you can't register the release candidate, that also infers that it will probably expire at some point and everyone will have to install the finalized version.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 2, 2012)

Ferguson said:


> If from Develop mode on #1 I do a COPY (select all), and then right arrow to develop mode on #2, and do a PASTE, nothing happens again (other than another entry in the history).



Do the process versions on both photos match?  And are all checkboxes checked in the copy dialog?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 3, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Do the process versions on both photos match?  And are all checkboxes checked in the copy dialog?



Yes and yes.  Both 2012 and imported freshly into Lightroom not from a 3.6 conversion.

This is on Windows 7x64.

I went into some older shots that were process version 2010, and it DOES paste correctly there.

I tried some other 2012 images (that had been imported under the released version of 4.0) and they also failed.  These were with D300 images, I had been doing new D800 images, so the bahavior is the same by camera.

So at least in a sample set of about 10 shots, it seems to fail for 2012 versions and not 2010 images.

Is it working correctly for you? 

Exact sequence of events I followed: 

- Go into develop mode
- Move exposure slider all the way to the right (make it grossly obvious it changed)
- Right click in image, settings, copy 
- Make sure all boxes checked.
- Right arrow to go to the next image
- Right click on image -- Paste
- Observe it working and the history shows the paste but no image change

Do this in library and it works fine (for 2012 as well as 2010).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't reproduce it here so far.  Try leaving a slightly longer gap between pressing copy and moving to the next image, just in case it's just going slowly.  Can anyone else reproduce it?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, intermittently. Sometimes the paste settings doesn't work, repeat and it does. Not every time, but enough to be annoying.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 3, 2012)

TNG said:


> Yes, intermittently. Sometimes the paste settings doesn't work, repeat and it does. Not every time, but enough to be annoying.



Interesting.  For me it never works (from the develop screen with process 2012).  Strange.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 3, 2012)

Playing a bit more, what seems to be happening is that after doing the copy settings, then right arrow to the next image, if you right-click on the next image *before it has finished 'loading'*, the actual loading stops in the background until you dismiss the context menu (by selecting Paste Settings)....and that's when the Paste doesn't work. If you wait until the 'loading' indicator is dismissed, that's when the Paste settings *does *work, at least for me (so I think Victoria called it correctly).

Interestingly, if you use the Ctrl-Shift-V shortcut for the Paste, it works fine even if 'loading' is still happening.

Seems to me the issue is that right-clicking to call up a context menu 'freezes' the 'loading' totally, and it will stay frozen until that context menu is dismissed.

Anyone else see that?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 3, 2012)

TNG said:


> If you wait until the 'loading' indicator is dismissed, that's when the Paste settings *does *work, at least for me (so I think Victoria called it correctly).



Yes.  THough in my case I seem to need to wait a few seconds AFTER the word "loading" disappears.  Maybe because I've got a second monitor up as well.

But I think you are right -- something gets crossed up, and the answer is wait impatiently.... patiently.

I still can't make it fail on process 2010 though.


----------



## yorkiemom (Apr 3, 2012)

For some reason, I've never had any of the problems everyone has been complaining about. I'm just wondering if I should update LR4 or not. Hate to ruin a good thing.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 3, 2012)

yorkiemom said:


> For some reason, I've never had any of the problems everyone has been complaining about. I'm just wondering if I should update LR4 or not. Hate to ruin a good thing.


LR4.1RC is not the final version, but a test version.  There will be a final release of LR4.1.  If you are not having any of the listed issues that LR4.1RC is specifically addressing, then you will be better off waiting until Adobe make a general release of LR4.1.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 3, 2012)

There seems to be an issue with the way the mouse pointer movements and clicks are tracked. There was someone in the U2U complaining of a similar issue to the copy and paste settings problem seen here, the fact that the keyboard shortcut seems to work only strengths the argument its a mouse tracking issue. I think the Adobe engineers are going to be pretty busy as this is certainly the buggiest version I have ever used and I haven't even touched the books and maps module yet. Hopefully the 4.1RC will give them plenty of feedback to work with.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been wanting to purchase and download LR4, but I have been having problems connecting with Adobe these last few days.  Has anybody else had trouble accessing their web site?

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm getting through ok here Ken.  You could try Amazon or somewhere like that if you continue to have trouble.


----------



## 57Andrew (Apr 7, 2012)

I have downloaded the RC 4.1 and it is running much, much slower than LR4 - I only wanted the read 5D3 files capability to be honest - and my MacBook is getting very hot. I took the laptop to Apple's Genius Bar and they ran 30 mins of diagnostics and cleaned the fan and said the hardware was fine and I probably had a software issue. Since this only arose after installing RC 4.1 I am deeply suspicious. Importing around 100 files from my flash card took about 90 minutes - clearly not normal - so I am minded to uninstall and go back to LR 4 but then I can't process my 5D3 files again without going via DPP  

Andrew


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 7, 2012)

There are some issues with 5DMk3 that are being investigated, which hopefully will be fixed for the final release.  Are you finding it slower with other files too?


----------



## Winston (Apr 7, 2012)

I just noticed that my LR4.1RC doesn't play videos.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 7, 2012)

What format Winston?  Were they playing correctly in 4.0?


----------



## Winston (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Victoria,

MP4. They were edited in 4.0 and were playing just fine. They still play from Windows Explorer.


----------



## 57Andrew (Apr 8, 2012)

To be honest I have been busy testing the 5Dmk3 so have not run any M9 or 1D mk4 files through it yet. I hope to have time this week.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2012)

Lightroom 4.1RC, with performance fixes, point curve restoration and Canon 5dMk3 support is now live 

You can read more at http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/03/lightroom-4-1-now-available-on-adobe-labs.html

And then download it from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-1/


----------



## donoreo (Apr 8, 2012)

57Andrew said:


> To be honest I have been busy testing the 5Dmk3 so have not run any M9 or 1D mk4 files through it yet. I hope to have time this week.


Gee, I wish I had your problems!


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 9, 2012)

Winston said:


> I just noticed that my LR4.1RC doesn't play videos.



On Windows 7x64 with 4.1RC the videos from the D800 play just fine, and exported OK also.  I did not try with 4.0.


----------



## macjim (Apr 9, 2012)

wblink said:


> Ok.
> 
> I have installed 4.1RC over my 4.0 (update).
> I want tot go back to 4.0, but the installer tells me "error lightroom.exe hasn't been marked for installation" Huh?
> ...



I re-downloaded the bought 4.0 from my account in Adobe. Then installed 4.0 over 4.1 and it worked fine. I'm on a MacBook Pro.


----------



## macjim (Apr 9, 2012)

By the way, if you haven't already install 4.0 or 4.1, I'd hold off until Adobe fixes the catalogue of problems that are p*****g off many users — myself included — as its full of bugs. I had the non working external editor problem and downloaded 4.1 and found it broke more than it fixed. I ended up re-installing 4.0 again after trying 4.1.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 9, 2012)

macjim said:


> By the way, if you haven't already install 4.0 or 4.1, I'd hold off until Adobe fixes the catalogue of problems that are p*****g off many users — myself included — as its full of bugs. I had the non working external editor problem and downloaded 4.1 and found it broke more than it fixed. I ended up re-installing 4.0 again after trying 4.1.



I'm curious what 4.1 broke that was worse.  So far for me (Windows) everything is same or better, and external editors work fine (I just bought, unrelated, Portrait Professional and it works fine, as does CS5).

Your advice may be on target of course, I do not suggest everything is perfect in 4.1RC and "RC" means "not ready for release"; also performance for me still is worse than 3.6.  but 4.1RC is much faster than 4.0 was, notably with dual monitors.  But I had to switch to 4.x to get new camera support, someone happy on 3.6 might want to let the dust settle.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 9, 2012)

Ferguson said:


> I'm curious what 4.1 broke that was worse.



One thing that affects quite a number of users is the broken flickr upload in 4.1RC. Also, some users are annoyed by 4.1RC not showing sharpening anymore when moving any develop sliders. But slider performance when using dual monitors has been improved a lot.

Beat


----------



## Winston (Apr 9, 2012)

Reinstall fixed the video problem.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 9, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> One thing that affects quite a number of users is the broken flickr upload in 4.1RC. Also, some users are annoyed by 4.1RC not showing sharpening anymore when moving any develop sliders. But slider performance when using dual monitors has been improved a lot.
> 
> Beat



Not acceptable of course that flickr is broken, but I have always used Jeffrey Friedl's plugins (I use Smugmug but I think the same idea).  The smugmug one at least does work with 4.1RC.  They are semi-free (registration and at least a penny payment required).  

I am curious about the sharpening.  I'm on Windows 4.1RC.  I go into develop, expand to 1:1, and slide the sharpening slider and the image changes.  If I ALT-key while sliding I see it in B&W with the luminance channel.  

Now the sliders are very slow to react, the whole performance issue to me is still pretty serious in 4.1 (and I'm on a fairly beefy machine).  I find I have started guessing where the sliders should go, clicking that spot on 2-3 of them before it catches up and finally displays.  But I haven't found any to be actually incorrect.  Is it possible you are not waiting long enough (Not that you SHOULD have to wait so long of course).


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 9, 2012)

Ferguson said:


> I am curious about the sharpening.  I'm on Windows 4.1RC.  I go into develop, expand to 1:1, and slide the sharpening slider and the image changes.  If I ALT-key while sliding I see it in B&W with the luminance channel.



The sharpening is not shown in the image while for example moving the exposure slider (try it with an over-sharpened image).

Beat


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 9, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> The sharpening is not shown in the image while for example moving the exposure slider (try it with an over-sharpened image).
> 
> Beat



Oh.  You are exactly correct, it does not.  It goes soft while moving the slider.  Thank you (I think), I had not noticed that.  I misunderstood that it was while moving the sharpening sliders.

I wonder if that's one of the performance enhancements they included, I suspect sharpening is very compute intensive, and doing it on the fly while also doing exposure... ?   Speculating of course..

My apologies for the diversion.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 9, 2012)

Ferguson said:


> I wonder if that's one of the performance enhancements they included, I suspect sharpening is very compute intensive, and doing it on the fly while also doing exposure... ?   Speculating of course..



That's exactly correct, it's a try to get LR to perform better. It is not known yet whether this "trick" will remain or not.

Beat


----------



## macjim (Apr 9, 2012)

Ferguson said:


> I'm curious what 4.1 broke that was worse.  So far for me (Windows) everything is same or better, and external editors work fine (I just bought, unrelated, Portrait Professional and it works fine, as does CS5).
> 
> Your advice may be on target of course, I do not suggest everything is perfect in 4.1RC and "RC" means "not ready for release"; also performance for me still is worse than 3.6.  but 4.1RC is much faster than 4.0 was, notably with dual monitors.  But I had to switch to 4.x to get new camera support, someone happy on 3.6 might want to let the dust settle.



I think the following replies answered the question for me.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 9, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> The sharpening is not shown in the image while for example moving the exposure slider (try it with an over-sharpened image).
> 
> Beat



IMO a poor attempt which does not resolve the fact that there wasn't a problem maintaining a sharp image while moving the sliders in 3.6, and that any solution should keep intact this key operational characteristic. The user should NOT be made to endure backward performance levels upon purchasing a new "*upgraded*" version.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2012)

It may just end up being a temporary fix schlotz, while they figure out a better solution.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 12, 2012)

I encountered a minor problem with Lightroom 4.1 RC today.  Minor because I don't perform this operation very often.  I chose to convert some of my Nikon NEF files to DNG and NOT delete the original files.  The conversion took place but the original files were gone.  Fortunately, a backup had been performed just prior to this operation so nothing was lost.  Like I said, I don't perform that operation very often, and this is the first time I had chosen not to erase the original files.  But it seems to me to be another one of those little irritating bugs.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 12, 2012)

Jim, 

I cannot reproduce this on my LR4.1RC (Win7 64-Bit). Are this problem reproducible with your installation? If so, can you please post a screen shot of the DNG conversion dialog here? This sounds like a severe problem to me, which should be reported.

Beat


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, then I must be doing something wrong.  I tried it again with the same set of images.  They were only experimental or test images, so it really isn't critical.  The only NEF files that I have left in that folder are the ones that were within stacks.  All of the images that were converted to DNG do not have a corresponding NEF file.  Here is the screen shot of my conversion setup:


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't think you're doing anything wrong, but something is different in your behaviour compared to mine. I just converted an entire folder of 12 NEF files to DNG with the settings you posted, and all the NEFs are still in the folder.

Can somebody else try to reproduce?

Beat


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 13, 2012)

Despite all of these little problems that we seem to keep running into, I must say that I am really impressed with the new process. I have been experimenting, and some of my results are stunning (at least for me). I purchased Lightroom 4 today. But I won't install from the disk. I will keep using the 4.1 RC until the final release. Generally speaking, it works quite well except for the little quirks here and there. The overall results I'm seeing are definitely an improvement over 3.6. Maybe I am a glutton for punishment. But I think Lightroom 4 is worth it and that it will improve over the next few updates. I just think Adobe released it a little prematurely.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 13, 2012)

Jim,

three more gurus have tried to reproduce what you're seeing, and none of them succeeded. I'm a bit puzzled as to what might be causing this for you.

Can you try resetting the LR preferences file and see if it helps?

Beat


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have now tried the DNG conversion on both my 64-bit and my 32-bit computers, same results on both. Original raw files are gone unless there is something I don't understand. I'm looking for all files to be in the same folder. My solution to this problem is to simply forget about DNG conversion. I think it's sort of a waste of time anyway. I was just trying out the new compressed DNG format for comparing file sizes. Thanks for your input. I'm not going to worry about this. If I'm doing something wrong, I don't know what it is.

Later:  Okay, forget everything. That's what I get for assuming. Just checked Windows Explorer, and the original raw files are still there. I guess I need to be a little more thorough in my testing. Sorry about that.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah, I see, you assumed the Raws should stay in the LR catalog also. This was never the case, they always just stayed on disk while the image in the catalog was changed to DNG.

Beat


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 16, 2012)

As I indicated earlier, I don't use DNG conversion very often.  Frankly, I don't see a lot of need or value in doing that.  And I don't want to start an argument for/against.  I have read all the arguments, and I'm still not convinced and won't be.

After getting that little issue cleared up, I must say that Lightroom 4.1 RC is really running quite well on my computers.  I do quite a bit of scanning as well as my normal digital photography.  And Lightroom 4 is simply behaving like a normal program.  However, I don't use any plug-ins and I don't try to multi-task within Lightroom.  So right now I really don't have any complaints with the new version other than my original one about not being able to change the bit rate in the preferences.  And that really isn't a big problem because I have my own workarounds for that.


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 16, 2012)

Speaking of LR4.1 RC, does anybody have any idea when the RC will become a fixed full release?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 17, 2012)

Chris_M said:


> Speaking of LR4.1 RC, does anybody have any idea when the RC will become a fixed full release?



As usual, the ones who tell don't know, and the ones who know don't tell 

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2012)

Lightroom 4.1RC, with performance fixes, point curve restoration and Canon 5dMk3 support is now live 

You can read more at http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/03/lightroom-4-1-now-available-on-adobe-labs.html

And then download it from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-1/


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 17, 2012)

Pity, I have a recovery job running, on top of which I offered to run the recovered photos through LR.
Recovery, not being done with LR, was really fast, but because of the lag,
processing is taking a LOT longer than it would have with LR3.5.

Having said that, I want to stick with LR4 and learn how to best use PV2012, making this a loooong job,
just as well I'm doing it as a favor for a friend of the family, and not a deadlined paid job...


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 17, 2012)

Have you even tried Lightroom 4.1 RC?  It's really quite stable on my computers.  I've used it with images from my digital cameras, and I'm also working on a scanning project for a friend.


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 17, 2012)

JimHess43 said:


> Have you even tried Lightroom 4.1 RC?  It's really quite stable on my computers. ....


I agree. I have had no issues; it is faster that the original v4.

Jim


----------



## edgley (May 15, 2012)

Second monitor engaged no longer makes my machine feel like tis steam powered.
however, i have enough time to go for a pee before it updates.

when did they sell this s/w to ms......


----------



## macjim (May 30, 2012)

Lightroom 4.1 has been updated and is available to download.


----------

